# Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Film. Uscita cinema 9 novembre. Trailer video



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)

Il prossimo 9 novembre 2015, in tutte le sale cinematografiche, uscirà il film dedicato a Cristiano Ronaldo. La pellicola è incentrata sulla vita dell'asso portoghese del Real Madrid, seguito dalle telecamere, nella propria vita di tutti i giorni, per oltre un anno. Il regista è Anthony Wonke. 

Video trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2015)

Questa mitizzazione dei calciatori la trovo nauseante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Settembre 2015)

Ste cancrate non le guardo nemmeno se mi pagano loro a me


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2015)

Sti film sui calciatori (due) ancora in attività non li capirò mai, solo un tentativo (credo riuscito appieno) di spillare soldi su soldi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2015)

Meglio guardare un documentario.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma per carità di dio. Vado a vedermi The Martian.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ma per favore...
Mi fa specie vedere che dietro sto film, che sarà una cavolata, ci sia lo stesso team che ha lavorato a "Senna", che invece è meraviglioso..

Ecco, se volete vedere due documentari su degli sportivi vi consiglio proprio "Senna" e "Quando eravamo Re"..anche perché lì oltre allo sportivo ci sono dietro due uomini di una statura enorme..


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Quoto in pieno gli interventi qui sopra.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...
> Mi fa specie vedere che dietro sto film, che sarà una cavolata, ci sia lo stesso team che ha lavorato a "Senna", che invece è meraviglioso..
> 
> Ecco, se volete vedere due documentari su degli sportivi vi consiglio proprio "Senna" e "Quando eravamo Re"..anche perché lì oltre allo sportivo ci sono dietro due uomini di una statura enorme..



Anche rush mi è piaciuto molto. Sono proprio altre storie.


----------



## Snake (1 Ottobre 2015)

Il film su uno sportivo è interessante se c'è dietro una storia di vita interessante, a parte che trovo demenziale fare uscire un film del genere nel pieno dell'attività agonistica con ancora tanti anni davanti. A fine carriera poi ne uscirà un altro? Mah


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto in pieno gli interventi qui sopra.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche rush mi è piaciuto molto. Sono proprio altre storie.



Non ho visto Rush però quello è un film a tutti gli effetti mentre questo e quelli che ho citato io sono documentari senza attori..anche Alì (con Will Smith e Jamie Foxx) se ami i film di sport è molto bello..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sti film sui calciatori (due) ancora in attività non li capirò mai, solo un tentativo (credo riuscito appieno) di spillare soldi su soldi



Penso sia più mania di protagonismo che "sete" di denaro.

Ormai Ronaldo ha già guadagnato più di quanto potrebbe spendere lui, suo figlio e altre 2-3 generazioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ovviamente andrò a vederlo


----------

